# Spinach Bread in the Bread Machine?



## Tifmtob (Mar 25, 2006)

Does it sound crazy? I am horrible with doing breads in the oven, but a master with the machine  . I am craving spinache bread, does anyone have suggestions on a sort of spinache bread in the bread machine???? Thanks.

Tiff


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 25, 2006)

Sorry I can't help you, but I am interested in what people suggest-sounds good.


----------



## Nortbort (Apr 12, 2006)

I dont have a recipe myself but I found a pretty good link that has several different breads including spinach bread.

http://www.sankey.ws/bread.html


----------



## jkath (Apr 12, 2006)

Great find, Nortbort!
The spinach sounds wonderful....and did you see the tomato bread? And the apple? I'm getting hungry!


----------



## jkath (Apr 12, 2006)

Also, as you may not enjoy the typical yeast bread making, maybe you could try this one, as it's more of a "quick bread"

*Spinach Bread*

1/2 c butter (no margarine!)
3 eggs
1 c flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 c milk
1-1/4 tsp baking powder 
1 lb grated Jack cheese
4 c fresh bagged spinach 

Preheat oven to 375 f .
In microwave, melt butter in a small bowl. Set aside.
Beat eggs till well mixed. Add next 4 ingreds and stir. 
Add spinach and cheese. Stir until everything is moistened. 
Pour butter into 13x9 pan, making sure to coat corners.
Spoon mixture into pan. Bake 30-35 min.


----------



## Tifmtob (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for your responses! they are great and I can't wait to try it out!..... I will keep everyone posted.


----------

